# Trying to track down a horror film I only remember from its dvd cover when I was a child.



## ArtGirl205 (Jan 7, 2021)

It had a pale blue white colour scheme 
With a big white leaved tree in it and superimposed in the trees top was some kind of blurry open mouthed creepy thing
I also remember the back of the cover
It had a very unsettling screen shot of a wide eyed woman who's mouth appears to be bursting apart or mutating into an alien mouth


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jan 7, 2021)

Got a year range?


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> Got a year range?


I don't know what year it was from
But Id guess either early 2000s or the 90s
I was probably 5 years old when I saw that cover at a block buster store


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 19, 2021)

The only movie I was able to find that fit the description was Decoys (2004).


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jan 19, 2021)

SkyboundTerror said:


> The only movie I was able to find that fit the description was Decoys (2004).


Yes that was the movie I was searching for, darn the cover is creepy


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2021)

Why do I get the feeling that Birdemic would be a lot more enjoyable than that movie.


----------

